# JDBC-Connection: Data source name too long



## Basti91 (26. Sep 2012)

Hallo ich möchte eine einfache JDBC Verbindug zu einer Oracle Datenbank aufbauen.
Leider laufe ich beim deklarieren der Connection immer in den Fehler: 

```
[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Data source name too long
```

Hier mein Code:

```
try {
			Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
			System.out.println("JDBC-Driver loaded");
		} 
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			System.out.println("JDBC-Driver could not be loaded");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		// Start Connection to Database
		try {
			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Host:Port:SID", "user", "passwort");
			System.out.println("Conntected to Database");
		} 
		catch (SQLException e) {
			System.out.println("Connection to Database failed");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


Jemand eine Idee was an der Angabe der Datenbank nicht stimmt?


----------



## tfa (26. Sep 2012)

Du brauchst ein vernünftigen DB-URL. Das hier ist falsch: "jdbcdbc:Hostort:SID"
Ein Oracle-URL sieht ungefähr so aus: "jdbcracle:thinhostort:id"


----------



## OSBI_Fan (26. Sep 2012)

Hallo Basti91,

versucht mal folgendes - Link:

JDBC Driver Connection URL

How to Connect to Oracle via JDBC


```
jdbc:oracle:thin:[USER/PASSWORD]@[HOST][:PORT]:SID
```


```
jdbc:oracle:thin:[USER/PASSWORD]@//[HOST][:PORT]/SERVICE
```

Grüße
OSBI_Fan

OSBI = Open Source Business Intelligence


----------



## Basti91 (27. Sep 2012)

```
jdbc:oracle:thin:[USER/PASSWORD]@[HOST][:PORT]:SID
```

Funktioniert, vielen Dank


----------

